

Ask HN: What has a better ROI? Comp Sci BS or JD? - niels_olson


======
seren
When you ask a "what is better" question, you have to provide your personal
metrics : money, happiness, mobility, weekly hours, technical challenge,
industry, purpose, etc. An universal "better" does not really exist.

------
tjr
Both ?... litigate knowledgeably in software-related cases?

